# Your Name!!



## aoife (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi, 
Just wondering what everyones real name is. Mine is *Aoife* believe it or not, pronounced "ee-fa".


----------



## oddball (Aug 5, 2008)

Wow aoife, that's an awesome name! Where is it from? Ireland?
Mine is Rhiannon, pronounced ree-ahnn-ohn. Like the fleetwood mac song.


----------



## ambah (Aug 5, 2008)

amber, pronounced am-bah


----------



## aoife (Aug 5, 2008)

yes, it's irish!! very good Rhiannon!!


----------



## scorps (Aug 5, 2008)

Ben be-en


----------



## missllama (Aug 5, 2008)

i no someone called " if - ahh" similar! lol

mines Alana Hill


----------



## Emzie (Aug 5, 2008)

mines not that hard to guess its Emma


----------



## CassM (Aug 5, 2008)

Cassandra


----------



## snake_boy (Aug 5, 2008)

My name is Callan


----------



## oddball (Aug 5, 2008)

scorps said:


> Ben be-en


 
There is two syllables in Ben? Man I feel like a tool now!

Aoife, I knew it was irish because I was pronouncing it completley wrong! It's a lovely name both ways too . The irish and the welsh always come up with the coolest names, and the most awesome stories to go with them!


----------



## callith (Aug 5, 2008)

Thomas Thom-as


----------



## imalizard (Aug 5, 2008)

Daniel


----------



## PeeGee (Aug 5, 2008)

Ellis (Dutch way of spelling Alice)..


----------



## Chris1 (Aug 5, 2008)

chris,...


----------



## Ned_fisch (Aug 5, 2008)

Ned


----------



## Nikki. (Aug 5, 2008)

Nicole .....Nic-ole


----------



## kakariki (Aug 5, 2008)

Sam......


----------



## natrix (Aug 5, 2008)

Steve


----------



## Mr_miyagi (Aug 5, 2008)

jay


----------



## Elibum (Aug 5, 2008)

Eloise


----------



## Jaydens-Pythons (Aug 5, 2008)

Jayden


----------



## Dan19 (Aug 5, 2008)

Almafud, Al-ma-fud.


----------



## pixie (Aug 5, 2008)

Kirsten


----------



## cockney red (Aug 5, 2008)

oddball said:


> Wow aoife, that's an awesome name! Where is it from? Ireland?
> Mine is Rhiannon, pronounced ree-ahnn-ohn. Like the fleetwood mac song.


Are you a Welsh Witch.:shock:


----------



## Lozza (Aug 5, 2008)

Lauren


----------



## Tim.Arm (Aug 5, 2008)

*Tim.*


----------



## Bax155 (Aug 5, 2008)

Baxter, Backs-ter.


----------



## Bonustokin (Aug 5, 2008)

Billy


----------



## oddball (Aug 5, 2008)

cockney red said:


> Are you a Welsh Witch.:shock:


 Perhaps...


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Ta-ra!!!LOL


----------



## mungus (Aug 5, 2008)

Went for a swim one late night with a few uh, lets call them close friends,
and they called me ........... mungus ever since.


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (Aug 5, 2008)

Jessica Anne Marie Emily Susan Pincham


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

woah Spikie.Im just Tara Olivia Arduin.
Feel free 2 call me Tassa LOL


----------



## LullabyLizard (Aug 5, 2008)

Rosabella Ro-sa-bel-la


----------



## tooninoz (Aug 5, 2008)

PeeGee said:


> Ellis (Dutch way of spelling Alice)..


Sounds like the kiwi way of pronouncing it!


----------



## [email protected]$ (Aug 5, 2008)

My name is Tamara


----------



## kandi (Aug 5, 2008)

deborah prefer debbie but definately dislike deb


----------



## Lewy (Aug 5, 2008)

lewis is my name


----------



## jas468 (Aug 5, 2008)

Egg


----------



## Renagade (Aug 5, 2008)

Renae, but Ren is fine...


----------



## method (Aug 5, 2008)

Dizzle


----------



## JasonL (Aug 5, 2008)

Mine is........ Oh OK i'll tell you, it's Jason.


----------



## collins94 (Aug 5, 2008)

James


----------



## Rowzer (Aug 5, 2008)

My names ben.


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Aug 5, 2008)

Jessica


----------



## jessb (Aug 5, 2008)

aoife said:


> Hi,
> Just wondering what everyones real name is. Mine is *Aoife* believe it or not, pronounced "ee-fa".


 
Did you see Vicar of Dibley last night? There was a woman on there called Aoife!

LOL oddball - my husband is Welsh and we have been thinking of Welsh names for babies, but most of them are impossible to spell or pronounce! I do really like Cerys though - it means 'love'.

PS I'm not telling any of you what my real name is! :lol:


----------



## Trouble (Aug 5, 2008)

aoife said:


> Hi,
> Just wondering what everyones real name is. Mine is *Aoife* believe it or not, pronounced "ee-fa".


 
Wow, what a cool name... its different, I like it .
Mine is Tameah (Tar-mee-ahh)


----------



## Teamsherman (Aug 5, 2008)

Ive been known to go by many names, most of them not fit for this website.


----------



## McBoob_Inc (Aug 5, 2008)

Ollie Tabooger


----------



## itbites (Aug 5, 2008)

*Kristy  ....*


----------



## antaresia_boy (Aug 5, 2008)

Jamie Oliver Osborne...1 and a half celeb names.
aren't i lucky.


----------



## Sel (Aug 5, 2008)

Bitey we have the same name!

But, mine is spelt ....Christie


----------



## salebrosus (Aug 5, 2008)

Simone -


----------



## smeejason (Aug 5, 2008)

mungus said:


> Went for a swim one late night with a few uh, lets call them close friends,
> and they called me ........... mungus ever since.


 
i get it... just like they call red heads 'blue'....:lol::lol:
and is jason for all those that could not crack the code


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Aug 5, 2008)

yay mines robbie


----------



## sweetangel (Aug 5, 2008)

Amy


----------



## chloethepython (Aug 5, 2008)

malcolm


----------



## chilli (Aug 6, 2008)

PeeGee said:


> Ellis (Dutch way of spelling Alice)..



dutch? ...... or kiwi, hey bro' ?


----------



## DennisS (Aug 6, 2008)

Dennis pronounced den-is.
Pretty easy to remember as it's also my dad's and next door neighbours name too.


----------



## snakelvr (Aug 6, 2008)

Sarah - or Sezza
Hebrew for Princess (boy did they get that wrong!!):lol:

Jessb - do a 'google' search for 'Welsh names' - My parents are Welsh & i love the names.
A few of my snakes and my cat have Welsh names. Good luck!!


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Aug 6, 2008)

call me Tassa!


----------



## Eriquar (Aug 6, 2008)

mine is Erica... it means Heather apparently!!!

pronounced...Er eee cah


----------



## hornet (Aug 6, 2008)

jdog  pronounced jay-dog


----------



## Carpetcleaner (Aug 6, 2008)

Lea pronounced Lee


----------



## oddball (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey jessb, No fair, we told you ours! 
Cerys is a lovely name! I might have to nick off with it to use in a story if you don't mind!
I have a slight obsession with naming my pets properly (no Captain Pickles for me) so I do weeks of research and write huge lists of appropriate names. If I ever have a baby I don't know what is going to happen! I certainly don't think he would have a say.
I noticed I find better names if I look up the mytholgy of the culture you're after instead of 'baby names'. I get attached to stories I love and I use the name. And it's always awesome knowing the tale behind the name.


----------



## colt08 (Aug 6, 2008)

chris chr..is yer my whole first names christopher chris..to...pher


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Aug 6, 2008)

beck beck-er beck-alo


----------



## sarah_m (Aug 6, 2008)

Sarah Louise Moorcroft, but my family call me Sassi(not sure why) My name means "valiant warrior princess", got the Xena thing happening


----------



## PimmsPythons (Aug 6, 2008)

Ronald Jeremy or" the hedgehog ' is fine


----------



## hodges (Aug 6, 2008)

Bradley John Hodges- Most call me hodges or brad .


----------



## RB25JET (Aug 6, 2008)

Rick George BIATCH!


just call me Rick lol


----------



## rmcneill (Aug 6, 2008)

Im a welshy too, My name is Rhiann...pronounced Reearn...NOT reeanne.


----------



## Kirby (Aug 6, 2008)

voldemort


----------



## rmcneill (Aug 6, 2008)

hahaha thats awsome kirby


----------



## Kirby (Aug 6, 2008)

rmcneill said:


> hahaha thats awsome kirby



hey, at least my folks were original..  its coincidental that i hate harry potter..


----------



## oddball (Aug 6, 2008)

rmcneill said:


> Im a welshy too, My name is Rhiann...pronounced Reearn...NOT reeanne.


 Lol Rhiann.. No one seems to be able to pronounce Rhiannon either.


----------



## rmcneill (Aug 6, 2008)

Bugger harry potter, its a cool name!!


----------



## rmcneill (Aug 6, 2008)

Its really not that hard lol, if if i say it to people they still cant get it right..."oh liane? maria? RYAN? Rhianna? rhiannon? lol and it goes on for ever!
When i was at school the fill in teachers used to call out ryan and when i tried to convince them it was actually Rhiann and that was me, I would get told of for being a smarty pants LOL and they would continue looking for ryan.


----------



## Kirby (Aug 6, 2008)

rmcneill said:


> Bugger harry potter, its a cool name!!



you do realise i was joking?


----------



## rmcneill (Aug 6, 2008)

not sure... dont want to put my foot in it...LOL


----------



## oddball (Aug 6, 2008)

Lol Rhiann. I get 'Fiona" at work... "welcome to ***company name*** this is Rhiannon speaking" "Oh hello Fiona..."
I'm still trying to figure out how it works.


----------



## rmcneill (Aug 6, 2008)

AHAHAHAHAHAH thats so funny!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2008)

Steven Raymond (every one loves Raymond)
or " Steven" wait till ya father gets home" thats when i was in trouble..........
cheers steve


----------



## grimbeny (Aug 6, 2008)

For those who dont know me my names Paul or Paul Michael Hunt in full.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Aug 6, 2008)

I.P. Daily


----------



## slim6y (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey, grim, do you have a brother named York?


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Aug 6, 2008)

:shock:


----------



## Tim.Arm (Aug 6, 2008)

*My name is Tim Armstrong realated to Neil Armstrong.........*


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 6, 2008)

My name is Mark and I am named after my great-grandfather - Glaston.:shock:


----------



## inthegrass (Aug 6, 2008)

slim6y said:


> Hey, grim, do you have a brother named York?



because i can


----------



## spongebob (Aug 6, 2008)

Bob, 

pronounced variously as

Bo b
B ob
B o b
bOb
bO b
b Ob
bOB
bO B
b OB

or one of a multitude of ways (if any of you remember Black Adder and the other Rowan Atchinson Bob sketch)

Personally I prefer just plain
Bob


----------



## Tim.Arm (Aug 6, 2008)

spongebob said:


> Bob,
> 
> pronounced variously as
> 
> ...


 *Haha you crack me up bob.*


----------



## dragon lady (Aug 10, 2008)

Naree... pronounced the same as Marie


----------



## Dipcdame (Aug 10, 2008)

oddball said:


> Hey jessb, No fair, we told you ours!
> Cerys is a lovely name! I might have to nick off with it to use in a story if you don't mind!
> I have a slight obsession with naming my pets properly (no Captain Pickles for me) so I do weeks of research and write huge lists of appropriate names. If I ever have a baby I don't know what is going to happen! I certainly don't think he would have a say.
> I noticed I find better names if I look up the mytholgy of the culture you're after instead of 'baby names'. I get attached to stories I love and I use the name. And it's always awesome knowing the tale behind the name.



LOL as I said in another thread, our two MD's are Isis and Osiris, which was great, sounded wonderful, till I learned that they only had one son....DOH!! there go myhopes to breed them!!! LOL My horse is called Odin, which is very apt, one of Odins attributes is mischief, which da nag gets up to at every opportunity.

AND hey, Bob, I think you spelled that backwards!


----------



## dunno103 (Aug 13, 2008)

Forgot my name so I dunno.


----------



## weet-bix (Aug 13, 2008)

Dipcdame said:


> LOL as I said in another thread, our two MD's are Isis and Osiris, which was great, sounded wonderful, till I learned that they only had one son....DOH!! there go myhopes to breed them!!! LOL My horse is called Odin, which is very apt, one of Odins attributes is mischief, which da nag gets up to at every opportunity.
> 
> AND hey, Bob, I think you spelled that backwards!





Love the names...........its just not the same without Isis on the forums......gee Shes missed......My nags the same although it should be trouble as she like to cause plenty of it.....lol


----------



## Rocky (Aug 13, 2008)

Osama. Don't tell any one.


----------



## crush the turtle (Aug 13, 2008)

crush roy turtle


----------



## =bECS= (Aug 13, 2008)

Isis? whos that? i dont remember anyone by that name....

oh and i said on that other thread, my names 'fredrika Bloggs'


----------



## Chrisreptile (Aug 14, 2008)

Mines a nice simple one.
Chris or,
Christopher in full.


----------



## Moreliaman (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi i'm Brad pitt's brother......................Cess.


----------



## Ranch Hand (Aug 14, 2008)

Kane


----------



## travie (Aug 14, 2008)

travis


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 14, 2008)

Me!


----------



## jessb (Aug 14, 2008)

spongebob said:


> Bob,
> 
> pronounced variously as
> 
> ...


 
Is it short for Kate?! :lol:


----------



## gonff (Aug 14, 2008)

matthew


----------



## gonff (Aug 14, 2008)

matthew..........matt for short


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 14, 2008)

wasnt there a real name thread just yesterday?


----------



## Tim.Arm (Aug 14, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> wasnt there a real name thread just yesterday?


* Yup but this thread has been going for ages.*


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 14, 2008)

Timmo said:


> * Yup but this thread has been going for ages.*


 
ok, my name is Bluewriting Hurtsmyeyes:evil:


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Aug 14, 2008)

Jordan , ( jaw - den) I know, its not a very common name for a girl is it?


----------



## Tim.Arm (Aug 14, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> ok, my name is Bluewriting Hurtsmyeyes:evil:


*Haha..... that's a nice name.*


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 14, 2008)

my name is Mum.... sometimes its said as MUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUM and then I have also been known as mother .......


----------



## mattmc (Aug 14, 2008)

chuck norris


----------



## mckellar007 (Aug 14, 2008)

my friends call my jason, but you can call me Mr. Mckellar


----------

